# BradG's exoetching where did it go



## Haynie (Sep 9, 2014)

Popped in to find BradG's exoetching and the link in the library goes to a dead website.  Any idea where I can view this stuff?


----------



## jeff (Sep 9, 2014)

Brad has not visited the site since May, and has not responded to PMs. I suspect he has moved on to other things. Someone else may have more information.


----------



## mredburn (Sep 9, 2014)

Exothermic etching Aluminium at home with Brad G - YouTube
Here it is on youtube


----------



## mredburn (Sep 9, 2014)

Here is his anodizing mask anodising at home. similar to splash anodizing. add text and graphics - Tutorial

His other anodize at home are listed on the right under his uploaded videos.  Maybe we should put the links in the library


----------



## Haynie (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks folks.  Too bad he has not been around.  He was a wealth of good ideas.


----------

